# Decoys for snows/blues



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

*Favorite decoys for snows/blues.*​
Windsocks1030.30%Rags13.03%Shells13.03%Full bodies1030.30%Mix of all824.24%Others39.09%


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

WHat's everyone's choice for decoying snow geese?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

RAGS ALL THE WAY!!!! :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sillosocks..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> Sillosocks..


Wooorrrrrrrrrdddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a mix of shells, windsocks, silos and fullbodies. However all decoys that I add now are silo-socks and homemade windsocks. Those silosocks look A++. I also have some fowl habit flyers that I fill with helium and put up they also work great.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Expedite snow goose magnets? Anyone?
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have 5 magnets that are canadas. Was thinking about repainting to snows. I have hunted over the snow versions with great success.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Full bodies and sillosocks


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

150 -200 Fully Flocked Fullbody Canada Honkers!


----------



## outside (Feb 12, 2007)

We've collected a bunch of different ones over the years. Right now about 1,000 Northwinds, 400 shells and 100 floaters. We started to shoot a lot more geese once we got about +1000 we could put on the ground.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I was going to buy a couple of Magnets the other day at Shceel's but all they had was honkers. Thought about gettinng two or three, as they are on sale, and painting the heads white like blues...?

Good shooting, 
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

We started to shoot a lot more geese once we got about +1000 we could put on the ground.[/quote said:


> Hi Outside,
> How many more geese you shooting with that 1000 as opposed to what you put out before?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dfisher said:


> I was going to buy a couple of Magnets the other day at Shceel's but all they had was honkers. Thought about gettinng two or three, as they are on sale, and painting the heads white like blues...?
> 
> Good shooting,
> Dan


If interested I will sell you mine.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

If interested I will sell you mine.[/quote]

Leo,
Then what would you use?
Maybe interested. PM me with the terms.
Dan


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i was always a huge fan of the full body snows, but just recently i hunted over 600+ sillosocks and realized they are so more convenient than fullbodies and they look very realistic as well.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't use the Canada's for snows and the chances of me painting these are slim. I will PM ya with the terms!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo,
I'm a little out of bounds with my snow goose hunting tactics, so I may well use them. :lol: 
I may fool'em into thinking there is some sort of crazed hybred honker/snow cross invading their turf. You know, make'em mad and vengeful. They'll be PO'ed and come to get'em and then the big SP or SBE or A-5 will start spittin' and the tundra will be saved.

Okay, enough of that, hit me up with the terms. LOL

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think the snows/blues will mind. Lots of guys put socks on Canada heads to make them into blues.

I know I have 5 at the house but not sure if they are all in working order. I will let you know the terms when I get home on Wed.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

So, to the guys who use Northwinds, silosocks, and such, why do you use them? 
They look good, move a lot, are light weight...???
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Sillosocks. Easy to pack and haul and proven to pull in geese.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The amount of room that they take up, ease of setting out, movement that they create in awind is why.

FTI, Sillosock is a wind sock. There are 5 basic types of socks. Rags, NW (Expedite), custom socks(like Jim Jones, ec) , Silliosocks, Deadly Decoys.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

[quote="h2ofwlr"
FTI, Sillosock is a wind sock. There are 5 basic types of socks. Rags, NW (Expedite), custom socks(like Jim Jones, ec) , Silliosocks, Deadly Decoys.[/quote]

I don't think rags fall into the windsock genre of decoy. They can be set up to act as a windsock, but they can also be laid out over the top of stubble as a rag. They are not nearly as tough either.

Just my :2cents:

Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dan you should be out hunting right now! Espeicially with these winds! Even I could get a bird or two on a day like today!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo, I am going tomarrow morning, and if the weather forcast holds up, I may well make a day of it. 
Today I must eat geese and make room for the new arrivals tomarrow.

Why ain't you out there?

Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I go on duty in 20 minutes! I won't be out till probably Saturday I am guessing. I can tell I am getting pneumonia again. This batch feels 10 times worse then last time. My lungs are killing me but I will make it till tomorrow when I come home and then can get to the DR.

I never in my life had pneomonia and now I have gotten it twice in a month. Not sure what is up with that. The punches keep coming but I am still standing!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably inhaling too many snow goose feathers.

Better take it easy. 'Course, there always will be time to rest when you're dead. :beer:

Fight the good fight.

Dan


----------

